# chopper work



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Metersocket648 said:


> Has anyone here ever done chopper work? Bare handing transmission lines with voltages from 138 kV to 765 kV? What is it like? And how does it feel with that hot suit on?


Try this message board, they might be more helpful than the folks here;





Circus History Message Board







classic.circushistory.org


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Southeast Power said:


> Try this message board, they might be more helpful than the folks here;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well now,
Zelda Boden looked kinda hot, I wonder if she ever took a ride in the clown car?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I have bare handed 34.5kv in street clothes in bucket truck in the last century Occasionally the hair on my arms would tingle. Bare handed in this sense is wearing the rated glove combination while working. We did not know about flash suits


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


Southeast Power said:


> Try this message board, they might be more helpful than the folks here;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tf?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I wonder if they always have 2 helicopters on the jobsite in case there's a problem with one.

I can't imagine calling 911 in Podunk, USA expecting some rural fire dep't to be able to rescue from up there.
Or even near the biggest city in the USA.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Metersocket648 said:


> Has anyone here ever done chopper work? Bare handing transmission lines with voltages from 138 kV to 765 kV? What is it like? And how does it feel with that hot suit on?


Never done chopper work.

How does it feel with the hot suit on?
HOT, next question?

I take it you have never had to put on an arc flash suit.
You are covered head to toe in a material that does not breath at all.
Any opening in the threads could let extremely high temperatures pass if invloved in an arc flash, so the matrial is very close knit.

I've worn the arc flash suits on numerous occasions.
Suiting up in one is nerve racking, just thinking about how you are about to go into a piece of equipment that could vaporize you if you screw up.

Texas heat around 98 degrees, humidity at 98%, inside that suit you are pouring sweat.
I lost three pounds in an hour with that suit on.
Frozen gel bags are your friend.
Finally convinced the employer to purchase an arc flash hood with a battery operated fan inside.
Helped keep the lens fogging to a minimum.

Chopper work probably pays very well, I never checked into it because it's not something I was interested in.
You have to wonder what being around those magnetic fields might be doing to you.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Wardenclyffe said:


>


I live less than 50 miles away from the line they are working on in that video


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Something tells me that young MacGyver will do chopper work one day.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> Something tells me that young MacGyver will do chopper work one day.


Yes, yes I will 😄😄


----------

